# Sandwiches



## Furryanimal (Oct 21, 2018)

*​What's your favourite sandwich?*


----------



## Olivia (Oct 21, 2018)

Arby's Roast Beef. And it's so big and stuffed with sliced beef that I eat half and then eat the other half later for another meal. And I love the bun.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 21, 2018)

Reuben
BLT


----------



## terry123 (Oct 21, 2018)

Homegrown tomato sandwich with Hellman's mayo and good white bread.  Just hard to find those tomatoes!!


----------



## Kadee (Oct 21, 2018)

Curried egg


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 22, 2018)

terry123 said:


> Homegrown tomato sandwich with Hellman's mayo and good white bread.  Just hard to find those tomatoes!!



Yes, the tomatoes are worth the search 



applecruncher said:


> Reuben
> BLT



Yes, and oh yes

Great, it's 11:30 pm here...and I'm now really hungry


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 22, 2018)

Basically, all the sandwiches.   :drool:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 22, 2018)

I never met a sandwich I didn't like!

Grilled cheese, PB&J, Club, tuna melt, BLT, Diner-style hot turkey, cold roast pork and onions, ...


----------



## Pappy (Oct 22, 2018)

A fresh ground beef hamburger with a big slice of onion, a slice of tomato and fresh lettuce, on a sesame seed bun.
Sounds like a commercial doesn’t it? Now I know what I want for lunch......:sentimental:


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 22, 2018)

tuna fish,peanut butter&grape jelly,BLT


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 22, 2018)

*Nice ones folks.I like a salmon sandwich.Very British.*


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 22, 2018)

PB&J is right up there

Good (BIG) white bread (homemade if ya got it)

Adams crunchy Old fashioned (generously applied)

High end strawberry jam…dripping

Milk, outa the jug

Hey, I’m a kid
In an old man’s body

So, I dine on it alone


----------



## IKE (Oct 22, 2018)

Fried baloney with yellow mustard and a slice of onion.


----------



## twinkles (Oct 22, 2018)

grilled baloney and cheese---blt---marshmellow and banana--tuna


----------



## Don M. (Oct 22, 2018)

Sausage and Egg McMuffin at McDonalds.


----------



## gennie (Oct 22, 2018)

terry123 said:


> Homegrown tomato sandwich with Hellman's mayo and good white bread.  Just hard to find those tomatoes!!



Yes, the best.  BLT next


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 22, 2018)

Prosciutto ham, Danish Creme Havarti cheese, Kraft or Hellman's mayo, touch of brown mustard, thin slice of onion on a croissant roll.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 22, 2018)

Aside from the tomato, I really like a salami sandwich.


----------



## jujube (Oct 22, 2018)

BLT, year round.

On a cold winter's day, a grilled cheese sammich with tomato soup.

Summer time?  North Carolina tomato on plain old lightly toasted white bread (the only time I'll eat white bread) with LOTS of salt and mayo.


----------



## Trade (Oct 22, 2018)

My favorite is a Taylor Ham and egg with cheese like you can get in New Jersey. They're awesome. Like mainlining Cholesterol. 

The meatball parms like you get in New Jersey are a close second.


----------



## dkay (Oct 23, 2018)

yummmmmmy...sandwiches, all kinds of sandwiches!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 24, 2018)

Just found my new ‘favorite’.    It is Brie cheese, bacon and some red spread kind of thing on deli type raisin bread.    Wonderful.    Found it at a grocers deli I shop at.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 24, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> Just found my new ‘favorite’.    It is Brie cheese, bacon and some red spread kind of thing on deli type raisin bread.    Wonderful.    Found it at a grocers deli I shop at.



I tried some brie at a party once

on some sorta cracker

Thought ‘Heyyyy!’

Bought some
Ate it all

I tend to gobble

Got sick on it

Thought ‘No more brie for thee’


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 24, 2018)

Never have 'white bread' and seldom have processed meats.
Grilled cheese with cheddar not processed cheese slices, BLT
on a multi grained roll, egg salad, salmon salad, again on
a multi grain bread.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 24, 2018)

Perhaps you ate ate too much Brie.   Remember to pace yourself.   





Gary O' said:


> I tried some brie at a party once
> 
> on some sorta cracker
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommy (Oct 25, 2018)

Whole wheat bread with butter, radish slices, and a touch of salt.  That was my father's favorite as well.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 25, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> Perhaps you ate ate too much Brie.   Remember to pace yourself.



No doubt (I'm gonna write this down)


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 25, 2018)

Tommy said:


> Whole wheat bread with butter, radish slices, and a touch of salt.  That was my father's favorite as well.


Interesting
I've always removed the bread and butter


----------

